# cleaning your Mokka pot....?



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

so again - I am new, only been making coffee in a mokka for a short while and have watched oodles of videos and one thing keeps being split into yes and no but with the exception of a chappie cleaning a really really yukky one, no helpful hints.

to begin with, using my supermarket or generic brand coffee a quick wash with hot water and a clean at the end of the day with some bicarb did hte trick, nice and sparkly.

Now that I have moved onto fresher things - local roasta, ground, and today my first homeground lot from yummy beans, I am finding the cleaning still going well however....

the mokka pot has two filters - the one at the bottom where hte coffee goes and hte one at the top, with a little silicone gasket keeping it in, and have noticed that in just a couple of days of proper beans, even saoking the gasket in bicarb and vinegar, there is an oily brown deposit that is going nowhere - now, as it is on the inside where no-one but me can see the discolouration would not bother me except for it does smell of coffee, and on day two the smell is not getting any fresher 🙄

I am supposing it is coffee oils, that accumulate on the inside of the ring near the filter at the top, but when a=googling, all I can find are specialist chemicals for cleaning a coffee machine, and having read the instuctions that a lovely seller on the amazon put for said cleaning chemicals, not sure they are right for my purposes as they involve backflushing a dewbury and then steam cleaning?

I expect most members here are onto far more advanced things but there may be one or two who still brew when a camping or out cycling or just because they are cleaning their fab super duper machine, and might be able to give me an idea of what I can do to remove this funky oily residue.

I have tried:

hot water

bicarb and water

bicarb and vinegar, both cold and heated, both with and without nylon sccrubber

hot soap and water with and without nylon scubber.

helpful ideas welcome please, I await your sage advice🧐😇

and yes, I do have an overly sensitive schnoz😄


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

I put mine through the dishwasher when the oils build up, had good results.

Bear in mind my Mokka pot is a stainless steel Bialetti model.

you could try Puly Caff, it is for back flushing but also for soaking coffee related parts such as baskets and portafilters.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Jasetaylor said:


> I put mine through the dishwasher when the oils build up, had good results.
> 
> Bear in mind my Mokka pot is a stainless steel Bialetti model.
> 
> you could try Puly Caff, it is for back flushing but also for soaking coffee related parts such as baskets and portafilters.


 will do, thank-you.

should say mine is stainless steel - only chose that as not a fan of aluminium on food or drink things, was unaware Bialetti did stainless steel - mmmm on my upgrade list now 😉


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Puly caff or Caffiza will both shift coffee oils, just be careful with the seals.


----------



## NutTool (Oct 4, 2020)

I've put my aluminium Bialetti through the dishwasher; not a good look. It all goes dark grey with aluminium oxide, and I was scorned by my Italian friend who gave it to me.

Several Italians I've spoken to about this swear never to clean their mokka pot! Apparently the oily residue adds to the flavour..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NutTool said:


> I've put my aluminium Bialetti through the dishwasher; not a good look. It all goes dark grey with aluminium oxide, and I was scorned by my Italian friend who gave it to me.
> 
> Several Italians I've spoken to about this swear never to clean their mokka pot! Apparently the oily residue adds to the flavour..


 I suppose taste is subjective. Ask them if they drink from the same mug day in and day out without washing.

But yeah, my Italian friends say the same!

But to put in the dishwasher.... sacrilege!

Listen to @allikat.


----------

